
Internet Hall of Fame Paul Vixie Says Chromecast DNS "Bogus as hell" - paulddraper
https://www.businessinsider.com/paul-vixie-blasts-google-chromecast-2019-2
======
knowThySelfx
When something happens to Google, the CEO will be the fall guy. With the
owners getting away hiding behind the parent company.

